# A Kind And Gentle Man ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

About three months ago I got a call from a fellow named Mike who lives in La Habra, California.

He loves pigeons and all birds and animals and feeds a feral flock in his yard. Mike started seeing pigeons that were not flying well, were fluffed when on the ground, and just generally looking unwell.

Being the lovely person he is, Mike started catching these unwell pigeons. Not having a vet handy or no knowledge of Pigeon-Talk or local pigeon rehabbers and little knowledge of pigeon illnesses/injuries, Mike sadly watched his first few rescues die in his hands. 

Mike started calling around and somehow ended up with me on the other end of the phone, and a wonderful relationship began.

Mike started bringing his rescued pigeons to me when I was at work in Garden Grove, and I would diagnose, and he and I would decide if the bird went home with Mike or stayed with me.

After the first couple of birds, Mike offered me $120.00 for my troubles and to help with the cost of medication and feed. I took his six $20's and handed 3 of them back and said "Wait a sec .. I gotta write you a list, an address, and directions". I went into the office and got him the info for JEDDS and wrote him his list of meds to buy and what to do with them.

Since that time, Mike has gone to JEDDS himself a few times with pigeons, and I am very pleased to say that JEDDS checked the bird, made their diagnosis, and NEVER dissed Mike about the bird being a feral. Perhaps it made a difference that Mike was already a customer, but I would like to think that JEDDS simply did what was right and helped out a customer who had a sick pigeon.

So, time went on and Mike brought me a couple of more birds. 

I lost two of the birds he brought me .. just too far gone, and I couldn't save them. The others recovered and were released to the duck pond flock.

When Mike brought me the last pigeon at my work site, I think I was very, very distracted about other things and not very in tune to him and his bird. I hate myself when I get this way. Mike left the bird, and the bird recovered and was released, but I didn't hear from Mike for weeks and weeks. I was sure I had alienated him .. BUT .. not so.

Mike brought me another pigeon this past Monday with a horrible case of canker. I will post about that bird in another thread. This bird has been an almost miraculous cure (no doubt thanks to Mike giving the first Spartrix and me carrying on from there) .. never saw canker disappear so quickly .. two days .. it was gone. This time Mike asked to get the bird back to release at his place which is great. AND .. he gave me a little present .. an "I Love Pigeons" mug from JEDDS 

Terry


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is a lovely story, if only the world was full of 'Mike's'. 

Janet


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...


Very cool


Pigeons..!


Mike ought to consider joining the Forum...


Does he have a Computer?


Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a wonderful story. Three cheers for Mike and for you too, Terry...for helping all needy birds.


God has definitely assigned Angels to care for His creatures, in need.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

Thank you for sharing about Mike. What a neat guy. And hooray for JEDDS. I'm glad to hear how they have helped. Yes, it would be great to have Mike on PT if he has a computer.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lord Terry, I thought, when I first started reading this, that something had happened to Mike but thank goodness all is well. People like him are few and far between just as there are few people like you who have love and compassion for our ferals. I know so well what he went through in losing his first few pigeons because the same thing happened to us until we found our wonderful rehabber, Jan. I expect you didn't hear from him because he was becoming more confident in dealing with the sick pigeons and also had the meds to give them. Sometimes it works like a domino effect, you helping him and he, in turn, helping someone else learn to care for pigeons.

I am so impressed with Jedd's helping him.

Would love for Mike to join us - kinda reminds me of when you met our beloved George Simon and how important he has become to us all.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it's really great of you to stop and tells us about this wonderful person.....you hear about the negative actions torward pigeons so much its nice to hear something positive and heartwarming.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Please, next time you communicate with Mike, let him know just how special we all here think he is. I have a foolish little parrot trying to remove my glasses right now. B.B went to visit the people at the pet shop he came from yesterday.
Daryl


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

What a beautiful story, Thank you Terry for share this story with us, I wish more people like Mike or you will be around, this world will be different, Please tell Mike, that many people from this forum want to say thank you and give him a big hug for all the time and efford and more important all the love that he has in his heart, that makes him more especial because he is able to share and spread the love to all these birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone! I don't know if Mike has a computer and internet access or not. I'll definitely ask him next week when he comes to pick up his lovely little bird. Here's a couple of pictures of her as well as my treasured "I Love Pigeons" mug! I will certainly pass on all your kind comments to him!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad to hear another pigeon connection has been made! Sounds like Mike is a wonderful friend to the pigeons. Kudos to JEDDS for such great support!

Beautiful feather coloration on that bird - edges tipped in cocoa.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He sounds like a great person. It's no wonder he found you; like attracts like! That is the coolest mug, I want one!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Lord Terry, I thought, when I first started reading this, that something had happened to Mike but thank goodness all is well.


Whew! Me, too! I even checked out what forum it was in because I started getting afraid it was going to be a "Hall of Love" kind of story. Welcome, Mike, to the world of pigeon rehabbing!

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> That is the coolest mug, I want one!!!


He got it at JEDDS! Order away! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Would love for Mike to join us - kinda reminds me of when you met our beloved George Simon and how important he has become to us all.


Thanks, Maggie .. I do find some good 'uns, don't I? 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm adding my KUDOS and ADMIRATION TO MIKE and JEDDS!!

What a great, heartwarming story!!

I, too, hope that Mike may be able to join PT. He sounds like such a great and caring person! The world can sure use more!!

Thanks for posting about Mike and his pigeons, Terry! Just made a nice day even better!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mike came to pick up his "baby" this morning. I think I MIGHT have him convinced to come to the LAPC Lawn Show next Sunday .. hope so .. he can then meet all our great members who will be there!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That would be so cool!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TAWhatley said:


> Mike came to pick up his "baby" this morning. I think I MIGHT have him convinced to come to the LAPC Lawn Show next Sunday .. hope so .. he can then meet all our great members who will be there!
> 
> Terry


Well, not likely that Mike will make the pigeon show, but I did talk to him today. Our mutual "baby" is still not 100% .. eating and drinking well, but not flying as she should be. I told Mike to worm her this morning, and he called this evening to say that she had expelled a significant amount of worms. Hopefully, we have this young pigeon back into shape .. Mike will be keeping her for another two weeks for the next worming and then hopefully it will be a successful release.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Job well done!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Wonderful story, Terry! Hope Mike can join PT.

I too was held in a bit of suspense for a while! (And I read so many crimi's -- do they call detective or mystery stories "crimis" in the U.S.? Out of touch with some vernacular, or so involved with different languages I can't tell the difference sometimes).

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, Mike won't be joining P-T as he has no computer at home .. We are still in touch and have a few more birds under "our" belt.

Mike's latest rescue is a young one .. horrible canker below the tongue and growing up over the tongue .. no way the little one could eat. Mike caught her and got her to me at work. On day 3 of canker meds the huge growth came loose and the little one swallowed it while I was tube feeding .. gross .. yes .. but good!

Next morning, the little one was was tick full of seed all on her own!

Another one of Mike's birds from the week prior lived only about 5 mintues after he got it .. he was devastated but is learning as we go.

Terry


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Terry, would you ask Mike to post a pic from him here? and please next time you see him tell him that we all here appreciate all that hard work that he is doing for all these birds.

God bless both of you for the big heart and the love that you have for others.

Ivette


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*MIKE IS MY KIND OF PEOPLE,wish there were more like him around. Maybe we could all send him a thank you note for all that he is doing* ..GEORGE


----------

